# Catacomb Productions



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I won a CD from Catacomb Productions recently. It came in today, and I'm sitting here listening to it. The music is great. It has hints of older Nox Arcana and Midnight Syndicate, but it has it's own flavor to it as well. Justin at Catacomb is a really nice guy who does this from a true love of Halloween. The CD is regularly $10, which is a great price for haunt music. This is also the music Justin uses in his haunted attraction, Insanitarium.

The name of the CD is Catacomb Productions Haunt Music Volume 1. It has 20 tracks that are approximately 3 minutes long. That gives you an hour of good haunt music. 

If it's okay with the moderators and admin, I'll post a link to his website, and his bandcamp page.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a link to a site where you can preview tracks. Only 13 tracks are listed for purchase, though:

http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/catacombproductions

Interesting that it's recommended if you like Midnight Syndicate, Nox Arcana, and...BACH!:jol: Quite the compliment to the newer, young whippersnappers

I'm listening to the previews now, and the music is indeed haunting and lovely.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

They only seem to have 13 tracks up anywhere online, Roxy. The CD has 20 on it though. I think this is what I'll be using in our display this year.


----------

